# What Does Everyone Listen To?



## alek mager (Feb 12, 2011)

Personally i prefer these bands but im lookin for new tunes to fire up a spliff to yeah? 
Mars Volta
Sublime
311
Led Zeppelin
Pink Floyd
Jimi Hendrix

LIsten enjoy and let me know some mate


----------



## LJ6 (Feb 12, 2011)

system of a down


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Feb 12, 2011)

i listen to mostly mushroomhead, but i dont know if you'd like em based on your like list. Nirvana, Tom petty(w/ or w/o the heartbreakers), Pearl Jam, those are the more old school stuff i listen to once in a while.


----------



## alek mager (Feb 12, 2011)

I listen to pretty much everything, those are just what normally work their ways into the mix when im lit aha


----------



## suchnsuch (Feb 15, 2011)

Search a group called Orange Sky, they're a rock/reggae group out of Trinidad who have lots of stoner jams. Great live show too!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 15, 2011)

long sets by Jackson Browne, Molly Hatchet or Deep Purple


----------



## Fulci (Feb 15, 2011)

Warren Zevon, Jethro Tull, Steely Dan, Die Antwoord, The Smiths/Morrissey, Fabio Frizzi, Goblin, etc...


----------



## marvinkeys (Feb 16, 2011)

> *Mars Volta
> Sublime
> 311
> Led Zeppelin
> ...


good choices, i listen to all of those.

I mostly listen to underground hip hop nowadays, freeform logistics and pigeon hole have been revolving on the ipod for about a month now.

i also dig old obscure psychedelic, funk and soul... its a shame i can't download from phrockblog anymore


----------



## Vilewoman (Feb 17, 2011)

Metal

Mainly, Amon Amarth, Bloodbath, Nile, Behemoth, Crowbar, Black Label Society and Volbeat

All time favorite is Pink Floyd


----------



## ma jigga (Feb 19, 2011)

Dubstep!!!


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Feb 20, 2011)

[youtube]3Y9nCDTa8nY[/youtube]


----------



## deseee (Feb 20, 2011)

Metal, the whole Metal and nothing but the Metal, so help me Odin.


----------



## alek mager (Mar 7, 2011)

Dubsteps the shit haha i forgot to throw that in lol any dubstep, jumpstyle, shuffle, ravestep, i love it. amd yeah i listen to metal alot too.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Mar 7, 2011)

I love to smoke out to Three 6 Mafia Mystic Stylez and Smoked Out Loced Out. Koopsta Knicca. Uh Project Pat- Murderers and Robbers. Anything ghetto, Memphis, and 90's. Like Goldfinger, Nofx, The Clash, Tragedy, His Hero Is Gone. Alot of punk, hardcore, crust shit. Frankie Valli. The Fleetwoods, Tony Bennett all kinds of shit.


----------



## VER D (Mar 7, 2011)

good music don't matter what it is


----------



## Tomoyo (Mar 11, 2011)

I like old school rap/hip hop. and some 80's ballads and shit like that. Mostly music that was around or before my beginning of time.


----------



## W N L (Mar 11, 2011)

My music changes with my mood, with the different moods I have, it would take forever to list all bands so I will sum it up to the major ones.. I know, some are far from in between.

Lamb of god
A day to remember
Ludacris
Metallica 
God Smack
Tom Petty
Alice Cooper
Dope 
Disturbed
Ac/Dc
Aerosmith
Bon jovi .
Blink 182
SOOO Many more.


----------



## VoodooMagic19 (Mar 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;41ohFqkhASU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41ohFqkhASU[/video]


----------



## VER D (Mar 11, 2011)

mostly shit like this[video=youtube;zAd0btarXo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAd0btarXo0[/video]


----------



## Boggs McLoud (Mar 11, 2011)

I like all kinds of music (with the exception of country). Although, normally when baked I listen to instrumental bands, progressive rock, and the like. Some of my favorites include: Classical (Beethoven, Mozart, etc.), Explosions in the Sky, The Flaming Lips, Dream Theater, Interpol, Mr.Children, and Oreskaband. I generally listen to just about anything though, especially if it has good guitar, drums, or piano.


----------



## W N L (Mar 12, 2011)

Linkin Park
Nelly
Nickleback
Stone Sour
Offspring
Trivium
Ozzy
Papa Roach
Saosin

MOAR


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't listen to "bands" i listen to what i consider good. Mushroomhead for example have some absolute killer tracks and some utter and total crap, as is the case for most artists. Genre wise i'll listen to pretty much anything thats not on the radio and that isn't rap, because rap just means they have no actual musical talent. I'd rather listen to poetry than rap  currently enjoying a bit of various quiet piano music


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 13, 2011)

Dubstep
Wiz Khalifa
Kid Cudi
Lil Wayne
Akon
Eminem
T-Pain
Gigs
Sneakbo
Curren$y

Many more aswell, i cant be asked to name them all.


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 14, 2011)

Hardstyle, Dubstep, Jungle. 24/7


----------



## Cavalry (Mar 14, 2011)

I listen to everything from bluegrass to Sisters of Mercy...


----------



## bunnyface (Mar 14, 2011)

Fat Freddies Drop,
Nightmares on wax,
Mr. Scruff,
The Black Seeds,
Sublime,
Empires Of the Sun,
Lemon Jelly,
and good old folk too,, Like 
Through all the hills and all the main,through flanders portugaul and spain,
King George Commands and we obey, Over the hills and far away,....


----------



## lambofgod (Aug 22, 2011)

Lamb of god
meshugga
Fear Factory
Slipknot
Shadows Fall
Texas in July
The Apothy
KillSwitch engage
Children of Bodom
Cradle of Filth
Suicide Silence
Strapping Young Lad

And probably 50 other metal bands I cant think of.

Pink Floyd
Jeffersons Airplane
Styx
Yes
Super Tramp
Zepplin
Doobie Brothers
Steve Miller Band
Hendrix
CCR
SRV
Clapton
Yard Birds
Beatles
the band

And probably 20 more old rock bands I cant think of

Umphreys Mcgee
Yonder Moutain String Band
Phish 
Moe
Victor Wooten
Les Claypool


UGK
Paul Wall
3 6 mafia
bun B


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 22, 2011)

Depends on the mood... 

Slightly Stoopid is awesome!

E-40 is dope!

Just dropped the first 2 that came to mind...


----------



## kether noir (Aug 22, 2011)

squarpusher
apex twin
nick cave and the bad seeds
david bowie
kmfdm
wumpscut
bauhaus
nine inch nails
tweaker

etc......


----------



## loophole68 (Aug 23, 2011)

pretty much good music in the like of RHCP, The Doors, Bob Marley, James Brown , Clapton, Flux Pavilion, Gorillaz, DAFT PUNK!!!...

BTW 
U all should try listening to The Gravel Road from the movie The village...
really really creepy shit...in a good way, 
listen and you'll know!!


----------



## loophole68 (Aug 23, 2011)

I mean listen to it while proper stoned...


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Aug 26, 2011)

punk dropkick murphys sublime the doors pink Floyd, dirty heads flogging molly


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 28, 2011)

winds of plague
KMK


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 28, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> Lamb of god
> meshugga
> Fear Factory
> Slipknot
> ...


 
Not bad sir, may i suggest some all shall perish, molitolv cocktail, and feed her to the sharks? some whitechaple perhaps?


----------



## Chummerbum (Aug 28, 2011)

Natural Incense - Northern Lights... it just about sums it all up

[video=youtube;vSTqQ_x7Vxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSTqQ_x7Vxk[/video]


----------



## Prefontaine (Aug 28, 2011)

The Lamentations of their women?



alek mager said:


> Personally i prefer these bands but im lookin for new tunes to fire up a spliff to yeah?
> Mars Volta
> Sublime
> 311
> ...


----------



## knightsinwhitesatin (Aug 29, 2011)

Zeds Dead
flux pavillion 
doctor p
feed me
bassnectar
pretty lights
mimosa
tool
slightly stoopid
rebelution
sublime
bob marley
tech 9
atmosphere
excision
rusko
kromestar
dj tiesto
skrillex
datsik
blink 182
the offspring
system of a down
godsmack
lamb of god
a perfect circle
a7x
dirty heads
ekoplex
gorillaz
silverstien
jack johnson
incubus
immortal technique
aesop rock

the genres are a little mixed up and random and there is so much more that i could list but i dont feel like it anymore.. i didnt even mean to go that far but i got carried away


----------



## VER D (Sep 14, 2011)

Everyone listens to this
[video=youtube;12VUjgYMm1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12VUjgYMm1U[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;tHlTzyb-4sU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHlTzyb-4sU&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## growmo23 (Dec 4, 2011)

Radiohead
Primus
Yes
Ween
Eminem
Scratch Acid
and any great old be-bop!


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 3, 2012)

world music, bluegrass, blues, reggae, ska............i dig it all, except for tasteless rap/r&b, and heavy metal


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 3, 2012)

http://youtu.be/Ron17xFNBf0


----------



## psari (Apr 3, 2012)

Try out some VNV nation. Not just techno'ish stuff, though it is electronic. Solid lyric work all around and themed albums that are thought out.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=vnv+nation%2C+playlist

So much music so little time ...


----------



## MountainManGanjaGrower (Apr 5, 2012)

This is a dope wake n' bake song

[youtube]MlUrk1RTQ7A[/youtube]

here's another

[youtube]nNtbwnOiLwA[/youtube]


----------

